# BikeAndBuild Left Rhode Island for Seattle



## catskills (Jun 15, 2009)

The Providence to Seattle Bike and Build team dipped their tires in the Atlantic a few days ago and are headed west.  

You can track their adventures here.

http://bikeandbuild.org/rider/route.php?route=P2S&year=2009 

:flag:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting project.  I never heard of it before.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

I have to say, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 16, 2009)

Marc said:


> I have to say, I'm quite jealous.



Yeh, me too. One of the first things I'm going to do when I retire is ride cross country. But I'll definaltey go west to east. My brother rode from Connecticut  to California while in High school and he said the winds in the mid-west states was the worst part of the trip. 300 or so miles across Kansas with a hot wind in your face... I was surprized to see an organized trip like this riding east to west.


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> Yeh, me too. One of the first things I'm going to do when I retire is ride cross country. But I'll definaltey go west to east. My brother rode from Connecticut  to California while in High school and he said the winds in the mid-west states was the worst part of the trip. 300 or so miles across Kansas with a hot wind in your face... I was surprized to see an organized trip like this riding east to west.



Looks like all their routes go east to west, too.  There are a bunch of different routes if you go to the bikeandbuild.org.

Of course, their groups look like they have 20-30 riders... so wind is a little less aggravating with that many people to switch off pulls.  Still sucks, but nothing like riding solo or in a group of 2 - 3.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Marc said:


> Looks like all their routes go east to west, too.



I noticed that too.  I wonder if they ever have routes that go in the other direction?


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I noticed that too.  I wonder if they ever have routes that go in the other direction?



Definately strange. Every other national group I know of that offers cross country tours leave from the west coast. Even the RAAM is west to east. 
I wouldn't take this tour just for this reason. 
Ask anyone who's ridden east to west and they all say they'd never do it again. My brother said the wind in the mid-west was much worse than the PA hills or Rockies.


----------



## catskills (Jun 21, 2009)

If you have not found the amazing BLOGS by these riders check them out.  Click on the pencil on the right and then click on List Rider's Personal blogs toward the top. 

Here is one of the riders blogs.
http://www.tinochow.com/blog/

They have posted some photos if you click on the camera on the right. 

To answer your question about riding from east to west.  I asked one of the parents of the riders about riding east to west. The person that started the whole bike and build movement was from Pennsylvania.  

Anyway check out the blogs.  Great photos and videos.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

They're already in PA


----------



## catskills (Jun 28, 2009)

There already in Ohio.  Check PA off this list. Many photos posted.  Also check out the rider's personal blogs.


----------



## catskills (Jul 12, 2009)

They are in Iowa now.  Lots of cool photos and journal articles. 

Latest Bike and Build update click here.


----------

